
Apple Propels an Ad-Blocking Cottage Industry - proyb2
http://www.wsj.com/articles/propelled-by-apple-ad-blocking-cottage-industry-emerges-1443115929
======
mirimir
This is old news, except for specifics about which firms are paying. And in
any case, Adblock Plus alerts at installation about the option of deselecting
"Allow some non-intrusive advertising".

------
dang
Url changed from [https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/adblock-sold-reportedly-
allowin...](https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/adblock-sold-reportedly-allowing-
companies-030215711.html?nf=1), which points to this.

~~~
mayayo3
which in turn points to this: "That’s per a Wall Street Journal story...."
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/propelled-by-apple-ad-
blocking-c...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/propelled-by-apple-ad-blocking-
cottage-industry-emerges-1443115929)

~~~
dang
Good catch. We'll change to that from
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/09/24/adblock_plus_...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/09/24/adblock_plus_is_letting_companies_pay_to_get_their_ads_through_its_tool.html).

It turns out to be a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10274239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10274239).

